# Internet-Radio über iTunes aufnehmen



## Sebi86 (3. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen.....

Alos ich habe folgendes Problem. Höre seit neustem immer einen Interne Radio Sender über I-Tunes. Der Sender ist einfach super. Er bietet aber leider kein Podcast oder ähnliches an, wo ich die Music auf meiner Platte speichern kann.
Hat jemand eine Idee mit welchem Programm ich die Musik auf meinem Pc speichern kann?
Gruß

Sebi


----------

